# Fire 10.9 Any one have? Pros or Cons



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Any one currently have the Kindle Fire HD 10.9? I have the Fire HDX 8.9 but considering upgrading. Any comments Pros or Cons?
Thanks Lois


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Amazon-Fire-HD-10,Amazon-Kindle-Fire-HDX-8.9/phones/9653,8156

Here is a comparison of the numbers. I do not own an HD 10 so can't speak to it from experience. The resolution on the 10 inch model is much less. Most likely important if you plan to read on the tablet.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you for the article, it really open up my eyes.  Looks like I will be keeping the 8.9. Why upgrade to get poorer resolution and a lower camera,
Lois


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I went to Best Buy to actually look at it.  I kind of like it.  It is just enough bigger that magazines are a little nicer. The resolution on video seemed fine to me, but then again I am not super picky.  I also looked at a book loaded on it, the print was good.  I have a HDX 8.9.  I am going to try the 10 and if I don't like it back to Amazon it will go.  (I did not purchase at Best Buy)


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a 10.9.  The size took a little getting used to, but I really like it now.  I have watched shows on it and they look fine to me.  I do really like the size for magazines and such.  I also like how thin and light it is.  I like them both, but I had an 8.9 and sold it because I never seemed to use it (I think it was too close to the ipad mini I used most often.)  I do seem to use the 10.9 more than I did the other one.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_We have the 10.9 Fire. Love the size. I have noticed it freezes every so often, something I've very rarely experienced with our other Fires. I find myself using the 7" Fire more than the others. It's thin enough to be comfortable for using while curled up on the couch. And it is an HDX with a very sharp screen. But I plan to give the 10.9 more of a workout during Christmas vacation (we've only had it a week or two). The size is for certain easier on these aging eyes! &#128521; _


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

L Brandt said:


> Any one currently have the Kindle Fire HD 10.9?


Isn't it a 10.1?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It is 'Fire HD 10' with a 10.1" screen. That tenth of an inch makes all the difference, you know.


----------

